# Anybody own a Lexington?



## MrJinks (May 15, 2006)

I am looking to buy my first Rv in the near future and at the moment the Forest River Lexington 283GTS is number one on my wish list.
Does anybody have any experience with a Lexington?? I would be interested to hear, good or bad.

Mr Jinks


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't own a lexington but have had experiences with them. They are great value for money and the floor plan you are looking at is one of my personal favourites. I personnally believe they are the best looking US B class motorhome with all leather seats and sofas etc. I have never heard of any problems with them and everyone I know who owns one is very pleased with them as they are so manageable on the UK roads plus on a car license! They look absolutly fantastic in full body paint which the GTS range offers.

Are you planning on buying new?

Craig


----------



## MrJinks (May 15, 2006)

Ideally a second hand model but as they have only been around since last year they are pretty rare. So probably new
I am also looking at the possible option of going over to the US to buy new & combining it with a 3 month tour before shipping back to UK.


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds a good plan to me. What sort of prices are they in the states and where from? Don't forget you will need a conversion done when it gets back here to the UK, would you do this yourself?

Craig


----------



## MrJinks (May 15, 2006)

Seems they can be picked up for about $60,000. With shipping and taxes on top there would be a good enough saving to make it worthwhile.
No I would not do the conversion work myself. I would have to arrange with someone else to do that when back in UK. I think there are a few companys that will do that work. 
The big problem for me is my better half hates flying so I will have to do a lot of persuading if we go down that route. :roll:


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

So all in all what would it cost you to get that motorhome in to the UK and on the road? I know of a few company's that can do the conversions, where are you based? Also once the RV has left the US the warranty is void.

Craig


----------



## MrJinks (May 15, 2006)

Estimate only at this stage £46-50k


----------

